# How do I raise a campsite amenity level?



## ACbean

It’s a stretch goal that I want to complete, but I can’t figure out how to do it


----------



## LeighEmma

What kind of things have you already got? 
I have lots of mums and cedar trees around. A mossy stone path with custom patterns. Campfire and campfire cook wear. Log table and log benches look cool. Using the picnic basket too will look good. If you’ve got room to do a pond or even a waterfall leading into a pond and have some fishing gear.


----------



## ACbean

I’m confused. Are you on new horizons? I’m on Pocket Camp but i do have a lot of benches. Should I craft more?


----------



## LeighEmma

ACbean said:


> I’m confused. Are you on new horizons? I’m on Pocket Camp but i do have a lot of benches. Should I craft more?


Yeah I’m in NH sorry!


----------



## ACbean

No problem thanks for trying to help tho!


----------



## Belle T

You go to the crafting menu, scroll over to the tents icon, and craft it again.  I'll see if I can grab some pictures in a second.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020












The underlined level indicates the level that the amenity will be raised to when you update it.

Be careful not to overdo it, because the amenities may seem relatively cheap on the surface (3000 bells and a few materials), but you'll quickly find yourself running low on vital materials if you don't keep an eye on how much you're spending.


----------



## ACbean

Tarantella said:


> You go to the crafting menu, scroll over to the tents icon, and craft it again.  I'll see if I can grab some pictures in a second.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underlined level indicates the level that the amenity will be raised to when you update it.
> 
> Be careful not to overdo it, because the amenities may seem relatively cheap on the surface (3000 bells and a few materials), but you'll quickly find yourself running low on vital materials if you don't keep an eye on how much you're spending.




	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

Thank you so much!


----------



## Belle T

ACbean said:


> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> Thank you so much!


Glad to help! <3


----------

